
Gameboy emulation library in JavaScript - arcatek
https://github.com/arcanis/virt.js
======
azeirah
That actually looks really promising. The performance of the pokemon demo is
really bad on Firefox unfortunately, but near perfect on chrome.

~~~
arcatek
I would love to talk with someone understanding Spidermonkey's inners to
optimize the code! Javascript optimizations are pretty hard since they can
suffer huge variations across browsers.

Anyway, I also have a lot of work to do to achieve Grantgalitz' performances
even in Chrome, so it should improve over the time :)

